# Are sweet potato peels safe for rabbits?



## jimandpj (Feb 8, 2006)

Anybody know whether it is safe to feed rabbits sweet potato peels?

We harvested 118 pounds this year (yeah!!!), and I'd love to give the skins to the rabbits if it is safe.

TIA,
PJ


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd go easy until you see how they do on them. Sweet potatoes are supposedly safe, but the high sugar content makes them problematic... especially if the rabbits are not accustomed to them. 

When feeding a new food, it is a good idea to try it on a rabbit that is slated for freezer camp rather than feeding it to all the rabbits. If after a few days there are no problems it should be okay to include as a small part of the diet. That's the way I see it, anyway.

Oh, one more thing. Did you use any chemical fertilizers, pesticides or herbicides on or around them? This is a big concern, for me anyway. One reason I prefer to feed weeds than purchased produce.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

also sweet potatoes make the rabbit urine very very red
which can stain white rabbits 
and can look like blood which freaks you out if your not expecting it :baby04:

they do love it though 
just go easy like maggiej said...

leigh


----------



## jimandpj (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks!

Maggie - no, I don't use anything on my garden other than the rabbit manure. The rabbits are in a colony and get our leftover garden stuff all the time. They love it. My 1 year old daughter picked some radishes out of the greenhouse yesterday and brought them to the rabbits. She was really cute - especially while she yelled, "NO!!!!" at all the goat that were trying to nibble on the radish leaves 

Leigh - thanks for that warning - that probably would have freaked me out.

We peeled a whole bunch of sweet potatoes tonight and loaded the dehydrator with them. I'm glad to know the rabbits can have their share of the peels.

PJ


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

You could likely dry the extra peels for the rabbits for consumption later in the season. If your heat is on, try spreading them on a screen in a warm, well ventilated area. As long as they dry before they mould, they should be great for the buns in the lean months of January, February and March.


----------

